# Will Apple release a 4K Thunderbolt Cinema Display Soon ? This Year ?



## CreativeAnto (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi there,

I have had my *Apple 30inch Cinema Display* now for going on 10 years and when it bought it first it was the most expensive screen I ever purchased at 2,300 approx.... it has served me so well... and still does.... but I want to upgrade as my screen is now set ay 100% brightness and it just seems to dull and flat compared to the newer 27" displays.... I had made my mind up last week until there was a posting about 10.9.3 giving full compatibility with 4K displays.... that made me stand back and wonder if I should wait.

I'm a principally and old skool graphic designer using *QuarkXPress, Photoshop and Adobe Illustrator*... I'm not really involved in video... but if I invest in something I try and research it as best I can and buy the latest technology so that it will serve me well for the next 8-10 years. 

I have a mid/late *MacPro 12 Core with 512GB SSD Drive, QTY 3 x 3TB Internal Drives + 32GB RAM*. I'm going to hold off buying the new MacPro until more apps take advantage of the new processor architecture, so a new monitor is really something I want.

Originally I said I couldn't justify the *$3999* or *2900* price tag for a screen.... but with 4K becoming more and more popular with consumers... could Apple release a monitor close to what I paid for my original monitor all those years ago (*$3299* or *2300*)... as if so... maybe I would go for it to have the very best and to have a future proof piece of hardware that will work with my new MacPro also when I take the plunge on that next year.

Any advice or comments most welcome.


Regards,
Anthony MacCarthy
Irish MacUser and MacAddict


----------



## fryke (Apr 9, 2014)

Guessing what Apple might do with its "Displays" is always a game of dice, it seems. In the past couple of years, they usually kept _one_ display in the market, unless you count the Thunderbolt and Cinema 27" Display that were kept together on the market, because the old Mac Pro couldn't do Thunderbolt.

Would you require a new graphics card for a 4K display on your current Mac Pro? I'd guess so. Either way I'd wait a little. There are numerous "cheap" 4K displays coming out now, which might or might not have an effect on the better ones' price points.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep, as fryke said (or rather alluded to), nobody knows when Apple is going to do anything.  Anyone that claims to know definitively when Apple will release a product is either lying, or hitting a lucky guess.

With that being said, there are several sites that track when Apple historically updates certain product lines, then makes educated guesses about when something new will come out.  The sites will also recommend whether or not to buy now or wait, if there seems to be an impending product refresh around the corner.

Here's one of those sites:

http://buyersguide.macrumors.com

You'll notice that under "Displays," the recommendation is "Don't buy" since it's been 900+ days since the last update.

There are virtually no rumors nor announcements about Apple releasing their own 4k display yet... it would be foolish to think they won't, but as for right now, if you want a 4k display, it's gonna be a crap-shoot for you: you'll either need to go with a non-Apple display, or wait semi-blind for Apple to make an announcement.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 25, 2014)

I am starting to think Apple is waiting for more of their Macs to support 4K before they release a 4K Display.


----------



## emma24xia (Jun 9, 2015)

Is this happing in 2015?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2015)

Well according to the Apple Support document Using 4K and Ultra HD TVs with your Mac and their older HDMI specs limited to 4K at 30Hz! So IMHO until Apple supports the newer HDMI spec of 2.0 and people use newer HDMI cables like the Monoprice Ultra Slim 18Gbps Active High Speed HDMI 2.0 Cable.


----------

